# Gnome-lite installation



## Birel (Nov 6, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I tried to install Gnome-lite and the pkg Installation worked fine, but I can't boot from it 

my rc.conf looks like this:

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
```
So what's wrong about there or did I do something wrong? :/


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 6, 2017)

Most of the time you would need to also install a video driver from ports for your system for Xorg. A few examples:
x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel
x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb

I have no idea if this is where Xorg is giving you troubles. First off I would ditch the display manager and use .xinitrc until you get it figured out.
A display manager just adds an extra layer of complexity. Once you get Xorg/Gnome running you can configure GDM or any display manager.

What exactly is not working? Does Xorg try to start then errors out to command prompt?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2017)

Remove gnome_enable and make sure X is configured correctly first. Then enable it again.


----------

